# NOT A POLL JUST CURIOUS



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The Forum recently had a new member Plebe post about a slingshot club in NJ???????? Flatband was not aware of this club, which just proves new post help us all. Flatband contributes a great deal as many others, but there is always room for new ideas from new members. Slingshots are addicting not only shooting but the comradity. Ok here is my not a poll question ???????? how many have always though of joining and or posting, but just never have????


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I'd post a lot more if I weren't so gosh-darned bashful.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

lmao your post are always fun


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You right Tag, we could do more posting.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Mr. Nice said:


> I'd post a lot more if I weren't so gosh-darned bashful.


Yes. Me too. I'm on the forums just about daily, truth be told.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad to hear from you AaronMB, I don’t know about anyone else, but I just like to know if members are benefiting from what they read on the Forum. I am just a regular member like many others, I just like to see others enjoy the Forum as much as I do.


----------

